# hoyts new gtx cam&1/2



## leo2542 (Jun 7, 2009)

what is the difference between the gtx and the cam&1/2 plus/


----------



## ronnie1144 (Jun 28, 2010)

since I shoot with the vantage elite cam & 1/2 plus 75 left off, i would like the smooth draw but the wall are so...., the XTR could be a super hard wall with smooth draw?? any archery master can tell us, i try to search HOYT official web site many times to find out the answer but the poor information let me down again and again.


----------

